
Show HN: Add a mark as watched button to TED videos - matt413
https://www.markers.app/
======
fouc
Nice idea. You could even do this with all HTML5 videos possibly?

~~~
matt413
That's a great idea! I will definitely consider that as I expand the coverage
of the extension.

Thanks for checking it out :)

------
PopeDotNinja
This feature makes sense to me. When I watch YouTube videos, I tag them as
watched by voting up or down.

